# Neptune Apex IOTA and AI Prime



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I connect my AI prime (x2) to my Neptune Apex (new gen) and had been controlling them using the IOTA module. However, I find its somewhat problematic in that if i ever lose my fusion connection (happens infrequently but it does happen) or my network connection - my AI Primes get stuck in the last setting. For example if I lose my connection in the middle of the day (brightest setting) - the lights will get stuck in the brightest setting until I fix the network issues. 

Just wondering if anyone else has the same problem or solutions.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That's strange. I'd contact Neptune about that. Everything is suppose to run as normal even if you lose connection to Fusion. Maybe an update they need to work on with AI lighting. An issue within their programming.

On the other hand it might be an AI issue. I know when I was running a pair of hydra26's they would get stuck on randomly like that. They would loose their wireless signal with their controller. The one that came with them. Then I'd have to reset them.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Best ppl to ask are at the Neptune/APEX forum.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks all, i think it has to do with the IOTA interface. Under the IOTA the Primes are set to manual and Apex sends a new manual setting for each point on the Apex interface. So if you lose your connection Apex is not able to send the next point and the Primes gets "stuck" on the last setting.

I am speaking to them on Wed on another issue. I am thinking the IOTA interface doesn't really add much - thinking of reverting back to the control schemes under the AI app.


----------

